# need advice



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any advice on ankle holsters, I am thinking on trying one for my g-26. Any feed back would be appreciated. I have never used one before.:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't care for them myself as they irritate me more than anything plus their only good for your back up gun. Good luck.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i doubt i would ever use one too much trouble for nothing. another type thing you only see work in the movies.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've tried cheap ones in the past without any sucess. i haven't tried any of the high end versions though. it's a long way to reach for your gun.........


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

General advice: Just make sure the ankle holster covers the muzzle. I'm sure dust won't malfunction on the Glock, but it'll keep it clean.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco's Ankle Glove is actually one of our most popular holsters. We sell them by the boatload to federal agents. Somebody must be able to make them work. An ankle rig is a fine choice for someone who spends a lot of time sitting, either commuting, driving a truck, or in an office.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the aforementioned Ankle Glove for a g27. It is by far the best ankle holster I've messed with. Cheap, too. It will also work with a 239 Sig, and a few of the S&W 3rd gen stuff, or the S&W CS45. Though anything heavier than the Glock makes you feel like you're lopsided.

You have to get used to them. Be sure and have the gun ride on the back of your calf, as opposed to right on your ankle.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I have an ankle holster for one of my guns. It really isn't very practical, honestly. Unless you are in a situation where you are behind cover or sitting on the ground, it just takes too long to get to. If you're getting mugged at knife point or gun point you're gonna get hit if you go for your ankle and a lot faster than you'll ever get to it. Like it was already stated, good for a back up weapon, not good for a primary one.


----------



## JACK (Jul 7, 2007)

Mad Dog,
I Have Used The Galco Ankle Holster With A J-frame S&w On Selected Ocassions With Good Results.

When I Ride My Harley It Works Well When I Only Wear A T-shirt.

On Hot Days I Have Walked Around For Hours At Outdoor Events And No One Has A Clue. I Wasn't Too High On It Though Until I Got The Thigh Support And The Boot Extender.

Also, I Found An Ankle Holster At A Gun Show, Used, Called A "legster". It Is Leather With Velgro Strap For A Thigh Support And It Fit My Kel-tec 3at Perfectly. Paid $8.00. Talk About Total Concealment.

Many Times These Holsters Are Used As The Backup To Something Bigger. Hope This Helps.

Jack


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

I would stick with a concealed carry license and try to hide it other than on your ankle. it would be a long reach for your gun and also if you had to get it out someone would notice you reaching to you ankle


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I tried one a few years ago. I must not have been doin' something right 'cause I felt like (and probably looked like) old quasi moto from the "Hunchback" movie. They may not have seen the gun but everybody knew something was definately wrong with me when they saw me tryin' to walk! :smt013


----------

